# Iman Skin Care Products



## detroitdiva (Jun 8, 2006)

Has anyone used the Iman line of skincare products?, I've heard good reviews about her makeup but what about her other products (cleansers, toner, lotions, etc...)?


----------



## ivette (Jun 8, 2006)

i've heard abt them too. all good stuff. never tried them though


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 8, 2006)

i didnt even know she had a skincare line. all i knew is that she had a mu line.


----------



## monniej (Jun 9, 2006)

haven't tried her skincare line, but i do love her makeup!


----------



## KaiT (Jun 10, 2006)

Same here..never heard about the skin care line but heard great things about her makeup!!


----------



## DCBorn (Jun 14, 2006)

I have seen her skincare in Walmart, Target, and Ulta. But, I have never tried the products.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *DCBorn* I have seen her skincare in Walmart, Target, and Ulta. But, I have never tried the products. ditto. hope you find some answers soon!


----------



## chocobon (Jun 15, 2006)

I have heard of it but never tried,sorry


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jun 19, 2006)

I use her All Day Moisturizer and I love, love, love it! It's the only moisturizer that keeps my dry skin hydrated all day. I haven't tried any of her cleansers yet, but I plan on it. Just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 19, 2006)

i have yet to see where they carry her line.


----------



## monniej (Jun 19, 2006)

i think i really want to try iman's perfect response hydrating gel. the moisturizer i've been using all of a sudden in making my skin quite oily even though it's supposed to be oil free. i'm not breaking out, it just looks like an oil spill splashed my face. any recs for this product? i didn't find anything in the reviews.


----------

